# MISC | Behaviour of Vistors on your Country's Railways



## Belxos (Nov 8, 2009)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Ok, fine, Thalys can run their business as they see fit, in this case they stick to worshiping at the altar of Mammon and ignore anything that smacks of "good will toward (your) fellow man"- after all, the bottom line is what counts, right?? The Chinese would be proud.


Like I said, by showing goodwill towards the people that are stranded, they show 'badwill' (or whatever you would call it) towards the regular passengers who expect the regular service. By just lengthening their trains (what they did) some stranded passengers were capable of experiencing the regular Thalys experience, hereby increasing the chance that in the future they will take the train between Holland and Paris instead of the plane.


----------

